# Collet Options For Lathes



## pstemari (Oct 25, 2016)

I didn't spring for the $$$ collet closer when I bought my lathe, in part because it looked like it would be a bear to set up and tear down.

As far as collet options go, any thoughts on the relative merits of the 5C cam mounting chucks such as the 
Grizzly T10459, vs the ER40 setups like the MT5ER40S23 from ZLiveCenter? I imagine another option would be to turn a MT5 to 5C adaptar sleeve and make a draw tube to hold the collet in place.


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 25, 2016)

It is my opinion that whatever collet system you choose, you should ensure that it is a pass though for long stock (lathe).  I made my own because MT is not.  Not sure about the Cam Chuck.  I opted for ER25 and the whole set-up bolts right up to my rotary table.

The ER set I bought was only $100. and goes up to 5/8"  I sort of wish that I would have gone with the ER40 that goes to 1", I believe.


----------



## roadie33 (Oct 25, 2016)

I went with the ER40 for my 12" Lathe and made my own collet chuck. 
They go up to 1" and stock passes thru the head stock easily.


----------



## talvare (Oct 25, 2016)

I use a 5C collet closer system with a draw tube on my lathe which I really like. 5C collets have a lot of versatility. They are a pass-through system, available up to 1.125" capacity, work with many spin indexers and dividing heads and there are square and hex collet blocks readily available and very handy for use in your milling machine vise.

Just some food for thought.

Ted


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 25, 2016)

Your end goal and budget well help determine what is best for you. With that info we can better help.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 25, 2016)

I went back and found what lathe you have. Given that I would go with 5c make or buy the spindle adapter and make a draw tube. Like Ted mentioned it is the most versatile. Besides what Ted said they also have emergence collets that you bore for what you need. Also Id collets.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 25, 2016)

let's not forget about 5C step collets too!
i have 5C step collets for holding work up to 5" OD
and 5c internal expanding collets from 1/4 to 2" ID


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 26, 2016)

I bought a set of 5C collets and built a collet chuck for it. No draw tube, so no loss of spindle diameter. I use them all the time. I also have the collet blocks and a spin indexer for use on the mills.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Oct 26, 2016)

Replies above are very appropriate.  I went with 5C because my little lathe is bore for 5C right in the spindle.  In the past few years, I have acquired most of the other 5C devices that are referenced above.

I did make up a MT5-5C adapter sleeve for my larger lathe (and a draw tube to pull the collet in).  It did not work out very well (possible, just a pain).  That machine was not set up for collets and I found the carriage would not get close enough to the head stock.  I have since acquired a D1-4 collet chuck - which puts the work about 4" further out - that works better.

My smaller lathe, being set up for collets allows the saddle wings to travel further to the left (or the spindle nose is extended further to the right).

How is your lathe set up?  Can you get your tool post right up to the spindle nose without using all of your compound travel?


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm assuming the last question was for me. It would appear that I don't have a better picture than this. The nose is narrow enough to allow easy access close to the spindle.


----------

